# Mahindra 3650 PST - mechanical issues



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

I am trying to figure out how to address the current issues I am having with my Mahindra tractor, and what options I have and/or should consider.

I purchased a Mahindra 3650 PST in July 2020. I used the tractor only 4 months in 2020, then went out of state leaving the tractor unused until late June 2021 when I returned.

The tractor was in for repairs during the 4 months I had it in 2020, and more repairs now in 2021. To summerize: Since July 2021 with only 146 hours of use, the tractor has been in the dealers shop for repairs on and off for approximately 8 weeks of the 12 weeks since my return in late June 2021. Since July 2020 the repairs included several hydraulic hard line leaks 1 at the at the reservoir, another at a split flared end connect, and yet another at a bad crimp on the 3rd function valve hose which blew out. Then, a steering column replacement due to roller bearings falling out of the u-joint, followed by a cam sensor, cam gear, and cam replacements.

It is currently back for the second engine repair, another cam sensor, cam gear and cam replacement, or potentially a new engine I am told.

As much as I liked the tractor when not in the shop for repairs... it appears to be a Lemon from my perspective. It has demonstrated a number of quality control issues, with less than 5 months of use (170 hrs) in the 15 months since it was purchased. With this many issues and so little hours, it is likely to continue beyond the 2 yr warranty period. 

I don't think tractors are covered with the state lemon laws (but I haven't researched yet), although the number of repairs has been met if it were an automobile. Any constructive suggestions on what can or should be done at this juncture is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I don't know much about these tractors, but it seems that you are having more issues than you should be. Have you thought about trading it in for a different model... different brand?


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I don't know much about these tractors, but it seems that you are having more issues than you should be. Have you thought about trading it in for a different model... different brand?
> [/QUOTE


I have thought about it (assuming they get it running soon) but... it's 15 months new and it would be hard to get a resonable price from a dealer... and, I can't sell it outright to someone with the issues I'm having without full disclosure which would either scare them away or get a worse offer than the dealer trade-in. Funny thing is John Deere is the top selling tractor in the USA, and Mahindra is the largest selling tractor globally, ... apparently I got the tractor the QC inspector fell asleep on.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Somehow I doubt the QC inspector missed only this one. I too have heard many times the claim of Mahindra being the world's largest selling tractor (or something to that effect) and still don't understand how that can be or the criteria that supports it. 

That said, I feel for your dilemma, but your choices seem few. Lemon law or no lemon law, I can't see Mahindra making you whole again on this. It seems there are more and more cases of unsuspecting buyers purchasing new, or nearly new tractors, then ending up in some sort of similar quagmire with few productive hours on their machine, far too many repairs, dealer related downtime, (whether covered or not) and more expected down the road. 

I know it's not what you're hoping to hear, but in my opinion (and that's all this is) you're going to take a bath one one way or the other. If you look to trade it for something else, you probably won't be offered much in trade. If you sell it outright with honest disclosure, same thing. If you bite the bullet, keep it and continue fixing it, then same again. I see a losing proposition in any direction, 

It's just a shame that in today's world buyers are led to believe that "new" means it will be trouble free for XX years, at least until warranty runs out. That's simply not always the case.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

jvish said:


> I have thought about it (assuming they get it running soon) but... it's 15 months new and it would be hard to get a resonable price from a dealer... and, I can't sell it outright to someone with the issues I'm having without full disclosure which would either scare them away or get a worse offer than the dealer trade-in. Funny thing is John Deere is the top selling tractor in the USA, and Mahindra is the largest selling tractor globally, ... apparently I got the tractor the QC inspector fell asleep on.



In most areas, now is the best time I have seen in years to trade a tractor in. Most dealers have very low inventory in both new and used and are really looking for latte model used. I traded in a 2019 Kioti CS2210 with FEL and 60 inch mower deck this spring and got about $600 less then I paid for it 2 years ago...Most dealers right now don't really care what brand it is they just need late model trades. My father-in-law also traded this spring. He had (don't remember the model) about a 60 horse 8 year old Massey that had dropped one cylinder and he got what he paid for it 8 years ago in trade without it being repaired and the dealer really had know idea what was wrong with it. It ran but was down one cylinder.

I would figure out what you want and try to trade it off....You might be shocked at the deal you get....Doesn't hurt or cost money to try..


----------



## Dav338 (Apr 16, 2021)

jvish said:


> I am trying to figure out how to address the current issues I am having with my Mahindra tractor, and what options I have and/or should consider.
> 
> I purchased a Mahindra 3650 PST in July 2020. I used the tractor only 4 months in 2020, then went out of state leaving the tractor unused until late June 2021 when I returned.
> 
> ...


I would look into the warranty closer they supposedly went to a 7 year power train warranty 4 or 5 years ago ,but not sure.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Dav338 said:


> I would look into the warranty closer they supposedly went to a 7 year power train warranty 4 or 5 years ago ,but not sure.




Yeppers.....That is one of their big selling points now....That and the fact that they can lift a John Deere with the bucket and Kubota with the 3 point which I am sure everyone that sees that billboard believes that 100%.......LOL


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Somehow I doubt the QC inspector missed only this one. I too have heard many times the claim of Mahindra being the world's largest selling tractor (or something to that effect) and still don't understand how that can be or the criteria that supports it.
> 
> That said, I feel for your dilemma, but your choices seem few. Lemon law or no lemon law, I can't see Mahindra making you whole again on this. It seems there are more and more cases of unsuspecting buyers purchasing new, or nearly new tractors, then ending up in some sort of similar quagmire with few productive hours on their machine, far too many repairs, dealer related downtime, (whether covered or not) and more expected down the road.
> 
> ...


I get it, but in this case the repair work is far beyond normal, or even reasonable. Negotiating a new machine, we'll see how it all pans out.


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> In most areas, now is the best time I have seen in years to trade a tractor in. Most dealers have very low inventory in both new and used and are really looking for latte model used. I traded in a 2019 Kioti CS2210 with FEL and 60 inch mower deck this spring and got about $600 less then I paid for it 2 years ago...Most dealers right now don't really care what brand it is they just need late model trades. My father-in-law also traded this spring. He had (don't remember the model) about a 60 horse 8 year old Massey that had dropped one cylinder and he got what he paid for it 8 years ago in trade without it being repaired and the dealer really had know idea what was wrong with it. It ran but was down one cylinder.
> 
> I would figure out what you want and try to trade it off....You might be shocked at the deal you get....Doesn't hurt or cost money to try..


You make a good point, thanks. I'm negotiating a trade for new machine now, and who knows how it's going to turn out so I don't have any expectations at this juncture.


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

Dav338 said:


> I would look into the warranty closer they supposedly went to a 7 year power train warranty 4 or 5 years ago ,but not sure.


Thanks. You are spot on about the power train warranty, but a tractor that I can only use 5 months out the year because in for repairs the rest of the year isn't of much value to me. That being said, the power train warranty is big plus but all the other work that was done to date is only coverd by the 2 year warranty. I would be out of pocket over 4k if history repeats itself.


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Yeppers.....That is one of their big selling points now....That and the fact that they can lift a John Deere with the bucket and Kubota with the 3 point which I am sure everyone that sees that billboard believes that 100%.......LOL


Now that's funny! ...but not my broken down tractor.


----------



## Dav338 (Apr 16, 2021)

I


jvish said:


> Thanks. You are spot on about the power train warranty, but a tractor that I can only use 5 months out the year because in for repairs the rest of the year isn't of much value to me. That being said, the power train warranty is big plus but all the other work that was done to date is only coverd by the 2 year warranty. I would be out of pocket over 4k if history repeats itself.


 I understand that,I have a 1538 just had to get overrun clutch put in $2125 and it is still under warranty, but the dealer said clutches were usually covered for 2 years,but I had same issue with smaller Mahindra and a different dealer fixed at no charge,alot depends on the dealer I believe.I love Mahindra,I have ran lots of tractors and really has done just as good if not better than the others.I think my clutch issues are tilling my rocky gardens.


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

Dav338 said:


> I
> 
> I understand that,I have a 1538 just had to get overrun clutch put in $2125 and it is still under warranty, but the dealer said clutches were usually covered for 2 years,but I had same issue with smaller Mahindra and a different dealer fixed at no charge,alot depends on the dealer I believe.I love Mahindra,I have ran lots of tractors and really has done just as good if not better than the others.I think my clutch issues are tilling my rocky gardens.


Dealers says he is negotiating a trade with Mahindra. Doubtful. In the meantime a new short block is being sent from Texas and the tractor will be back in my possession October 1, 2021, allegedly. Trying to get the 2 year warranty extended if nothing else. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## jvish (Sep 22, 2021)

jvish said:


> I am trying to figure out how to address the current issues I am having with my Mahindra tractor, and what options I have and/or should consider.
> 
> I purchased a Mahindra 3650 PST in July 2020. I used the tractor only 4 months in 2020, then went out of state leaving the tractor unused until late June 2021 when I returned.
> 
> ...


UPDATE Sept 27, 2021: Dealers says he is negotiating a trade with Mahindra. Doubtful. In the meantime a new short block is being sent from Texas and the tractor will be back in my possession October 1, 2021, allegedly. Trying to get the 2 year warranty extended if nothing else. We will see how it plays out.


----------

